# Cigar flavours



## Robert Howes (4/9/15)

I have searched the forums but cant find any reviews for Cigar flavored e-juice. I have tried all types of tobacco flavors which have all been horrid.

I am looking for a good almost cuban flavor that is stocked locally. Any recommendations out there.


----------



## Andre (4/9/15)

Ah, very scarce. Some have recommended Vape Elixir Black Cigar, but I have not tried it yet as my preference is for NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos). Just do not like the taste of artificial tobacco flavours or what is called, Tobacco Absolute. More info on TA here.https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/tobacco-absolute-the-net-redheaded-stepchild.416335/

For me the best cigar juices I have tasted are those from www.houseofliquid.com. My favourite is Cigarillos from their El Toro Raw line.

The closest I found to this locally is AshyBac by Mike's Mega Mixes, available at www.vapeclub.co.za. 

For a fushion cigar flavour nothing beat Matador by Tarks Select Reserve imo. If you like the sound of Matador, can post you a sample if you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes (4/9/15)

Thanks Andre
It isn't for me its for a friend who smokes lots of cigars and I am helping him convert. If I subject him to some of the juices I tried in the beginning I don't think he will be a convert for long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (4/9/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Andre
> It isn't for me its for a friend who smokes lots of cigars and I am helping him convert. If I subject him to some of the juices I tried in the beginning I don't think he will be a convert for long.


I second the recommendation of Ashybac, full on bold tobacco taste, no holds barred.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (4/9/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Andre
> It isn't for me its for a friend who smokes lots of cigars and I am helping him convert. If I subject him to some of the juices I tried in the beginning I don't think he will be a convert for long.


Also try Mike's Mega Mixes Sweetbac, it is more reminiscent of cigar / pipe tobacco and is slightly sweeter than Ashybac. Honestly he should try both, they are in my opinion the best local tobaccoes you will find and I have tried many.


----------



## johan (4/9/15)

Robert Howes said:


> I have searched the forums but cant find any reviews for Cigar flavored e-juice. I have tried all types of tobacco flavors which have all been horrid.
> 
> I am looking for a good almost cuban flavor that is stocked locally. Any recommendations out there.



Robert in my books still the best cigar flavour (haven't tried Mike's Mega Mixes tobacco flavours yet) is Alien Visions Havana Gold - did a review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/#post-117552


----------



## David Fanner (5/9/15)

￼This might not be Cigar flavoured, but it's certainly woody..

I bought Vape Elixir's Shipwrecked, it has a sort of 'Rum Barrel' taste to it.. I've added it in very small amounts to blends, for a more tobacco taste..

It's a hard worker on deck, but
It tends to take over at the helm quite easily though..
Maybe that's why it's called Shipwrecked..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (5/9/15)

johan said:


> Robert in my books still the best cigar flavour (haven't tried Mike's Mega Mixes tobacco flavours yet) is Alien Visions Havana Gold - did a review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/#post-117552


@johan, I'v got a sample of Havana Gold, and it is quite nice, got decent throat hit, and tastes really good. My wife loves the smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoodRich (18/9/15)

Get some Vape Elixir Black Cigar- awesome stuff. Tobacco with a woody/nutty undertone. Very nice if you like a warm sub-ohm vape.


----------



## Robert Howes (26/9/15)

Thanks for all the advise. Went with the Ashybac and Sweetbac with a subox mini kit and he is loving it. One more convert and ex stinker. The local pub is fast becoming a smoke free zone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (26/9/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks for all the advise. Went with the Ashybac and Sweetbac with a subox mini kit and he is loving it. One more convert and ex stinker. The local pub is fast becoming a smoke free zone
> View attachment 36081


Good to hear. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## HoodRich (22/10/15)

Both ashybac and sweetbac get my vote. I recently also bought some Vape elixir coumarin pipe....not bad at all.

Sent from my F5281 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

